
Android App Store: Eric Chu Steps Away; Jamie Rosenberg Expands Role - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/10/eric-chu-steps-away-from-overseeing-androids-app-store-jamie-rosenberg-expands-role/
======
yusufg
Google Play Store (aka the product formerly known as Android Market) needs
more ways for users to fund their Google Wallet in order for content providers
(app developers, book/music publishers) to feel confident in the monetization
model

The issue was (and probably still is) is that Google Checkout is a different
division and whilst Android Market may be a big customer of theirs, wasn't
their only customer.

Products which you would expect available from an online store such as gifting
of apps and prepaid cards are not available on the Play Store. I've given my
old Android device to my 13 year old child (its above the min age limit)

[http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://support.google.com/plus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1350409)

and there is no way for me to buy paid apps without linking a credit card to
my child's Google Wallet account. There is ofcourse the secondary point then
its only in ICS that one is kinda required to setup a Google Wallet account
when activating your Android device

The current model of funding for Google Wallet assumes that it can only be
funding via credit cards. Andy Rubin would like to get more carrier billing
coverage and if he (aka Google) is willing to eat margins to give a consistent
70% revshare to developers that's great but this may be a long wait

